
Neanderthal, a static blog generator - MH15
https://github.com/MH15/neanderthal
======
MH15
Creator here- I created this tool to build my personal website/blog, so it has
all the features I needed. I decided to build it out into a full tool others
could use. My personal website
([https://matthall.codes](https://matthall.codes)) is rendered using this
tool. For those unfamiliar with this space, Neanderthal is similar to Jekyll
and Eleventy, but way less polished than Jekyll and more opinionated then
Eleventy.

